# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Hypogonder en whipless

## fee

Mijn zwager is komen te vallen zo'n 3 jr. geleden. Sindsdien beweert hij een whipless te hebben. Eerst geloofden wij het allemaal en hielpen waar nodig. Maar hij zit nu in het circuit van steeds zieliger worden, continue bevestiging vragen en geven naar iedereen, zie dat komt door mijn whipless. Hij doet niks meer, klaagt en voelt zich heel somber en komt depressief over.
Zijn zoon van 8 krijgt nog redelijk aandacht, maar zijn dochtertje van 3 vind hij al snel te druk, huilt te veel en ze is altijd ziek, zwak en misselijk volgens hem. Maar als ze hier is, is er niks aan de hand. Ook niet met logeren. Hij houd wel van ze. 
In het verleden had hij ook altijd van die dingen die in de media volop aandacht kregen. Hij denkt ook dat als ik griep heb of zijn vriendin dat hij het ook heeft. 
Afspraken met zijn vriendin werken niet, hij doet geen donder, en zij werkt 6 dgn in de week om de kop boven water te houden. 
En daarnaast zorgt ze nog voor hun 6 huisdieren de tuin enz,
Zijn relatie lijd eronder. Zijn vriendin (mijn zus) kan zich wel doodwerken. En ziet niet dat hij enkel een hypogonder is. Zij heeft heel veel medelijden met hem en geeft hem alle ruimte en aandacht. Terwijl er weinig ruimte meer voor haar is. Alles draait om hem. Zijn therapeut heeft ook wel eens gezegd dat hij geen whipless heeft, dus daar komt hij niet meer.

Hij kan wel gewoon fietsen op de mountainbike, laserschieten, zwemmen, voetballen bij huis, op vakantie. De kinderen in de lucht gooien, met stokken voor zijn boxer gooien enz.
Iedereen baalt van hem. Maar niemand durft iets te zeggen. Omdat er dan zeker weten grote ruzie van komt. Omdat Cecil ons toch niet gelooft. Maar ondertussen beheerst het wel de hele familie. Want ja, hij heeft het zo erg. 
Ik heb er een keer een gesprek over proberen te voeren maar dan zegt zij, whipless patienten worden bijna nooit gelooft. 
Ik geloof ze wel en ik ken nog iemand met een whipless, maar die heeft een 100% andere levenshouding, die wil vooruit en niet achteruit en daar merk je niks aan.
Maar hij wil enkel alle aandacht, zielig zijn en lui zijn en wel alle leuke dingen doen. Twee keer in de week feesten, geen probleem. Lange visites afleggen, no problem. Lange afstanden reisen , draait hij zijn hand niet voor om.
Ik baal er zo van, wil erover praten uit liefde voor hun gezin. Ik vind dat hij weer eens actief moet worden, dat is voor hun allemaal het beste.
Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee, en hoe ben jij of ging je er mee om.

fee

----------


## Gast12223

geen aandacht aan geven,
mijn oma stelt zich ook vaak aan.
er blijkt dan niks van waar te zijn.
laat hem maar eens een keer niet in de aandacht staan. Kijken hoe hij zich dan gedraagd.
ik wens je sterkte met je probleem

mgv.

----------


## jvv

ach ja ik heb zo"n moeder ( loeder )
alles is onwaar alleen haar waarheid is waar.
ze verzint alles wat los en vast zit en ze wil overal dr zin in hebben.
pf zeer vermoeiend.
ben zelf moeder van 3 kids en ben nu op een punt dat ik sterk overweeg om een punt achter de relatie met me moeder te zetten kan er niet meer tegen.
weten julie of er meer te vinden is op het net over dit ziekebeeld?

----------


## Pientje

Misschien zou meneer eens naar de huisarts moeten.
Maar zolang hij aandacht krijgt en zijn vriendin hem gelooft begin je niets.

Het is trouwens whiplash (zweepslag) heen whipless (zweeploos).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nora

Toch zou ik het belang van de kinderen en de relatie wel zijn situatie 1 keer belichten. Dan komt er misschien ruzie van. Maar nu weet hij niet waarom mensen zo op hem reageren zoals ze doen. Of hij ziet totaal niet wat hij doet, omdat iedereen de confrontatie uit de weg gaat. Als confrontatie niet helpt kun je eens proberen om de aandacht op iets anders te vestigen. Dan richt je samen met hem positieve dingen. Probeer eens te letten op gedrag of dingen die hij goed doet en zeg dit ook. Hoe klein ze ook zijn. In eerste instantie zie je misschien niet, maar blijf zoeken. Dan maak je het voor jezelf makkelijker in de omgang met hem. 

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan.

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Nora

Is er al iets veranderd aan de situatie met je zwager?

----------


## heusden

> Mijn zwager is komen te vallen zo'n 3 jr. geleden. Sindsdien beweert hij een whipless te hebben. Eerst geloofden wij het allemaal en hielpen waar nodig. Maar hij zit nu in het circuit van steeds zieliger worden, continue bevestiging vragen en geven naar iedereen, zie dat komt door mijn whipless. Hij doet niks meer, klaagt en voelt zich heel somber en komt depressief over.
> Zijn zoon van 8 krijgt nog redelijk aandacht, maar zijn dochtertje van 3 vind hij al snel te druk, huilt te veel en ze is altijd ziek, zwak en misselijk volgens hem. Maar als ze hier is, is er niks aan de hand. Ook niet met logeren. Hij houd wel van ze. 
> In het verleden had hij ook altijd van die dingen die in de media volop aandacht kregen. Hij denkt ook dat als ik griep heb of zijn vriendin dat hij het ook heeft. 
> Afspraken met zijn vriendin werken niet, hij doet geen donder, en zij werkt 6 dgn in de week om de kop boven water te houden. 
> En daarnaast zorgt ze nog voor hun 6 huisdieren de tuin enz,
> Zijn relatie lijd eronder. Zijn vriendin (mijn zus) kan zich wel doodwerken. En ziet niet dat hij enkel een hypogonder is. Zij heeft heel veel medelijden met hem en geeft hem alle ruimte en aandacht. Terwijl er weinig ruimte meer voor haar is. Alles draait om hem. Zijn therapeut heeft ook wel eens gezegd dat hij geen whipless heeft, dus daar komt hij niet meer.
> 
> Hij kan wel gewoon fietsen op de mountainbike, laserschieten, zwemmen, voetballen bij huis, op vakantie. De kinderen in de lucht gooien, met stokken voor zijn boxer gooien enz.
> Iedereen baalt van hem. Maar niemand durft iets te zeggen. Omdat er dan zeker weten grote ruzie van komt. Omdat Cecil ons toch niet gelooft. Maar ondertussen beheerst het wel de hele familie. Want ja, hij heeft het zo erg. 
> ...


Hallo,

Teveel ervaring met dit onderwerp,zowel privé als zakelijk.
In principe is het een ziekelijke vorm van aandacht vragen en ik noem deze personen dan ook 'patiënten' 
Het is terug te voeren naar hun eigen jeugd, waarin er vaak sprake is van een sociaal / emotionele verwaarlozing.

Door alle aandacht op zichzelf te vestigen is er op geen enkele manier geen aandacht meer voor juist diegenen die het meeste voor hem betekenen en ook het meest hun handen uit de mouwen steken.

Voor zulke patiënten zullen zij het nooit goed genoeg doen en wordt er al zeker niet opgemerkt dat de directe omgeving zich het vuur uit de sloffen loopt om dit soort patiënten het maar een beetje naar de zin te maken.

Het gekke van de hele situatie is dat het met alle mensen om hen heen ook nog in stand wordt gehouden.

Mij advies zal zijn om juist niet te zwijgen , maar alsmaar weer de patiënt met zijn eigen gedrag te blijven confronteren.
Ook het oude gezegde : "het beste verweren is te negeren "wil hier nog wel eens van toepassing zijn.

Neem vooral niet teveel zaken serieus en trek vooral je eigen plan.
Het is een intensieve klus en hoewel ik niet stimuleer om het gevecht op te geven, zeg ik wel dat het heel zwaar is om met deze patiënten samen te leven ( en te werken ) 
sterkte!

----------


## snipper

Als hij echt een hypochonder is, is hij dus alsnog een patient. Hypochondrie is een erkende ziekte die heel moeilijk te behandelen is. Het is bij deze mensen niet zo dat ze zich aanstellen; ze zijn er echt van overtuigd dat ze ziek zijn! 
Natuurlijk is het geen oplossing om dan maar net te doen of ze daadwerkelijk lichamelijk iets mankeren. Hij zal naar een psycholoog/psychiater moeten.

Probeer dus om hier met je zus over te praten. Wie weet kan zij samen met hem eens een keer naar de huisarts gaan om hierover te praten. Zij kan dan de mening van de huisarts hierover vragen.

----------


## fee

Lang geleden schreef ik het eerste stukje. Dank voor al jullie warme reacties. Ondertussen heeft mijn zus een zware burn out en is er veel ruzie. Want mijn zus zwijgt lang niet altijd meer en ziet nu ze veel thuis is, ook wat er afspeelt. Mijn zwager liegt nog alles bij elkaar. Maar de familie neemt steeds minder een blad voor de mond. Vrienden zijn er bijna niet meer. Heel jammer allemaal. Ik heb het gevoel dat ze in een visieuze cirkel zitten, waar ze niet uitkomen. De verwijten vliegen over en weer. En mijn zwager leeft in een niet realistische wereld. Hij denkt dat het echt zo is, zoals hij in zijn hoofd alles bedenkt. Ik vind het zo erg voor de kinderen. Al merk je weinig aan hun. Mijn zus staat er continue met de neus bovenop en houd de kinderen hierin goed in de gaten. Maar toch, ze voelen vast de spanning. Ik hoop dat het goed komt. Al weet ik ook niet hoe. Maar uiteindelijk zijn de kinderen misschien de grote verliezers. Nogmaals dank voor jullie warme reacties. Heb er veel aangehad. 

Liefs Fee

----------

